# Halo: Reach beta begins May 3



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Multiplayer trial of Bungie's upcoming shooter is less than three months away, can be accessed via Halo 3: ODST disc. 










Although Microsoft's X10 event is only half-over, Xbox Live director of programming Larry "Major Nelson" Hryb has fired off the event's biggest news in one fell swoop. First and foremost, the Xbox 360's public face announced that the Halo: Reach beta will begin on May 3. The multiplayer beta can be accessed only via the Halo 3: ODST disc, much like the Halo 3 beta was only opened up to Crackdown players in 2007. Halo: Reach itself is not due out until the fall. 

 Suit up, Spartans! The Halo: Reach beta is less than three months away.




First announced at E3 2009, Halo: Reach will depict some of the same events that took place in the novel _Halo: The Fall of Reach_ by Eric Nylund. The book portrays both the siege of the titular fortress planet by the Covenant and the origins of the Spartan program, which developed dozens of supersoldiers like Halo series hero Master Chief. It will follow a squad of six Master Chief-like Spartan soldiers as they try to protect Reach's human inhabitants from the Covenant's relentless onslaught. A source who has seen Halo: Reach firsthand described it to GameSpot as "Gears of War with Spartans" and "very bleak and violent." 

[ Watch Video ]

 "Halo: Reach beta begins May 3" was posted by Tor Thorsen on Thu, 11 Feb 2010 13:49:31 -0800


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Another cant wait title for me.


----------

